# ImageMagick and lstdc++



## ssbear (Nov 20, 2017)

Hi!

Just a question: when I try to compile ImageMagick-nox11, I get this issue


```
/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lstdc++

c++: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)

gmake[3]: *** [Makefile:5557: Magick++/lib/libMagick++-6.la] Error 1

gmake[3]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/graphics/ImageMagick-nox11/work/ImageMagick-6.9.9-15'

gmake[2]: *** [Makefile:5234: all] Error 2

gmake[2]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/graphics/ImageMagick-nox11/work/ImageMagick-6.9.9-15'

*** Error code 1


Stop.

make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/ImageMagick-nox11

*** Error code 1


Stop.

make: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/ImageMagick-nox11


===>>> make build failed for graphics/ImageMagick-nox11

===>>> Aborting update



===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:

      portmaster <flags> graphics/ImageMagick-nox11


This command has been saved to /tmp/portmasterfail.txt
```

Any ideas? Because this port is already installed:


```
pkg info|grep std

libstdc++_stldoc_4.2.2-20071101_1 GNU libstdc++ API documentation
```
Thanks a lot!


----------



## SirDice (Nov 22, 2017)

What version of FreeBSD? And is there anything in /etc/make.conf?


----------

